# I have a "Childrens sermon" voice!



## Kevin (Mar 18, 2009)

At the supper table tonight I was talking with my kids about their favorite songs on Guitar Hero. This led to a comment by my 9 yo about how strange Michael Jackson looked in the people magazine she read at the dentist's waiting room.

I thought "Aha, here is a "Teachable Moment"! Now I will use his strange surgical history as an object lesson on contentment, and accepting the way you are made by God"

I began to hold forth on how God makes all people & races, and we should be happy with the way we look & accepting of those who are different. After all we are all made in the image of God.

My 10 yo looked up at me and said, "Dad, you are using your childrens sermon voice".



(BTW all of my kids agreed with him)


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 19, 2009)

Funny


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 19, 2009)

Kevin, that is hilarious.


----------

